# FOLLOW UP ANIMAL ABANDONMENT CHARGES COURT OUTCOME



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1337329#Post1337329

I wanted to update you all on the results of the case I had written about months ago. Finally justice has been served for that sweet poor Dusty









This began in the late summer and you can read the above thread for the details. But after hiring a lawyer to fight the charges the woman finally PLEADED GUILTY at the December Court Hearing.

She had her place inspected (and was aware someone was coming) and I think she is just more IGNORANT than anything else!

Anyway the State Charges were filed and she is now on Probation for 2 YEARS, HAS to pay all related COURT COSTS which are significant after she put the state through 3 hearings as well as paying her own lawyer for his time, who by the way did not seem like a happy guy with his "client" , and has to comply with the State Department of Agriculture regulations.


So A SMALL VICTORY but an EXTREMELY important one. THIS IS THE FIRST CASE IN THIS COUNTY to go this far and to be taken to this level by the State's Attorney and by the Sitting Judge.

It will send a message loud and clear to anyone who would abuse animals in this county that something will be done
and I am proud to have been the initiator of this.


My newspaper editor friend , who is a constant advocate for animals, made sure to splash the news on the front page, much to the woman's irritation! HAH too bad!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I like your editor friend!! Missouri dogs need all the help they can get!!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Hopefully pepople will take notice of this!!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

for making this happen









I always wish though that the people involved (including the son) would no longer be legally allowed to own <u>any</u> animals, livestock or companion.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Alto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it is my understanding with the probation 1 screw up and that will happen. She is certainly on everyone's "Radar Screen" now....lots of eyes watching and reporting back.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG!!!!!


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for not letting this go.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

good for you!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

I have followed this since you first posted and I am so glad to see this outcome!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Did they allow her to keep her dogs?


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Did they allow her to keep her dogs?


yes she was allowed to keep the german shepherds. However 2 very poor condition jack russells who were shivering in the cold without proper shelter were supposed going to be taken. She claimed the Jack Russells were her brothers and she would / could not give them up without him there. She clearly cared less about the JR's because they were extremely thin, shivering violently and while they had dog houses no food/water was visible or straw to keep them warm in the bitter cold.

I heard the gsd were in good condition at the time. I have not followed up on the JR's hopefully they were taken at some point to be vetted. I don't know.

I heard from a friend who frequently travels past her place they MUCH cleaning has been done and changes so hopefully this has happened because of the case and the pressure put upon her.

If I know anything further I will post.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I think it shows courage and ethics to follow up and follow through.

I know of someone that pretty much refused to spend any time or effort going after an abuser (dog emaciated, full of parasites, left in crates too small, et). They had more than enough (even less than above) to go after him.

Bottom line: he was able to have another litter, plus put all the other dogs in continued abuse until something else happened to get the dogs away from him....


----------

